# klipsch rw-12d or polk psw505?



## Stealth3si (Oct 12, 2012)

My current specs:

AVR: Denon 1712
Front: Pioneer SP-BS41-LR
Center: Pioneer SP-C21
Rear: Pioneer SP-BS21-LR

Requirements:

$300 +/-

75% use for HT, 15% music, 10% games.

Listening room is 10' x 10'.

Maximum Height (excluding support legs, etc) needs to be 18"

-OR-

Maximum Depth needs to be 16"

---------------------------------------

I was going to get the rw-12d but recently discovered about port chuffing.

AFAIK port chuffing is too much air going in and out quickly if the sub is pushed to the limits and will shake and rattle the plastic part on the 12d. Is this problem common in 12ds? how easily susceptible is it to port chuffing compared to the alternatives listed below?

I'm also wondering how does it work airflow dynamic-wise since I want to know if the rw-12d produce port chuffing if i place the box on its sides, which I would have to do to make it fit under my bed. (btw, due to limited size constraints and traffic obstruction i can't put it against the front wall.)

This scared me so I began to look at other alternatives.


Jame 650 but that is OOS,
SVS too expensive any budget ones?
HSU?
Polk PSW-505

which leads us to my main question posted in the subject line of the thread: which sub is better? Klipsh RW-12d or polk PSW-505?

klipsch rw-12d is occasionaly on sale for $300
Polk PSW-505 is currently on sale for $200


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I owned the rw-12d for awhile and it's a nice sub for the money. Port chuffing was an issue from time to time but only on very demanding scenes. Having said that I'll also tell you that for $300 it's going to be very hard to beat. At that price point you're going to have to be willing to make concessions. It would still be my choice at $300 and below. If it's a top notch system with few shortcomings you're wanting I'd save a bit more and select from the SVS or HSU lineup. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stealth3si (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: n00b question: klipsch rw-12d or polk psw505?*

ok.....ignoring price differences (I can save up a bit), between rw-12d ($381) versus hsu stf-2 ($441) which one seems to be better, performance, reliability and customer service.

the specs on the 12d looks better but what is the actual performance like compared to the HSU STF-2?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Stealth3si said:


> ok.....ignoring price differences (I can save up a bit), between rw-12d ($381) versus hsu stf-2 ($441) which one seems to be better, performance, reliability and customer service.
> 
> the specs on the 12d looks better but what is the actual performance like compared to the HSU STF-2?


That's a tough call to tell you the truth. HSU is certainly the better subwoofer in most cases but that one looks pretty small. The Klipsch has a larger driver and also weighs almost 20 lbs more. If I had to pick between the two I'd probably give the HSU a shot and if I wasn't satisfied send it back and get the Klipsch. In the end I would guess the Klipcsh is going to give you better results. However, keep in mind HSU makes some good subs.


----------



## Stealth3si (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: n00b question: klipsch rw-12d or polk psw505?*

out of the blue I think i'm going to get the SVS PC12.

yes it costs $450 over my $300 budget so i'll have to save up for another month. it's the only box that can practically fit in my area, less than 16-18 depth".

why oh why can't there be a cheap sub with less than 18" depth (a good sub w/o having to crank up the volume dial that feels like i'm almost there)?

is this enough for 862 cubic foot of enclosed space yet won't annoy my neighbor that is 20-30 ft away?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That would be an outstanding choice and will be more than able to fill your space. As for the neighbors I'm not sure they'll share in your new found enjoyment. SVS makes a world class subwoofer and the customer service is top notch as well. I own the pb12-nsd and I really can't say one negative thing about it. You will be pleased for sure.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: n00b question: klipsch rw-12d or polk psw505?*

I have the Klipsch in a downstairs den system and agree about the port chuffing. Lots of bang for the buck, but not a particularly "musical" sub.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: n00b question: klipsch rw-12d or polk psw505?*



Stealth3si said:


> out of the blue I think i'm going to get the SVS PC12.
> 
> yes it costs $450 over my $300 budget so i'll have to save up for another month. it's the only box that can practically fit in my area, less than 16-18 depth".
> 
> ...


Spend once, cry once. A budget sub that fits in the same space will leave you wanting. The SVS may be more money, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

A sealed SVS got beat by the Klipsch rw-12d in the Sound and Vision 2007 mid-price-five subwoofer shootout writeup. 
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/shootout-five-mid-price-subwoofers

For $300. I think the RW-12D is pretty unbeatable. Even at $450 or $500 you'll have a hard time doing much better.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree, and in a 10x10 room


----------



## Lazerboy2000 (May 7, 2012)

I have the Klipsch RW12d and really enjoy it. Yes there is occasionally a bit of port chuffing during demanding usage, but otherwise it's very powerful and does well in my basement. I especially think that in a 10x10 room, you may never even need to push it very hard to make port noise. I haven't heard any of the other subs so I can't comment on them, but for $300 I am quite content with the Klipsch.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Lazerboy2000 said:


> I have the Klipsch RW12d and really enjoy it. Yes there is occasionally a bit of port chuffing during demanding usage, but otherwise it's very powerful and does well in my basement. I especially think that in a 10x10 room, you may never even need to push it very hard to make port noise. I haven't heard any of the other subs so I can't comment on them, but for $300 I am quite content with the Klipsch.


What size room do you have?


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

I bought a RW-12D about 5 years ago at Nebraska Furniture Mart for about 800.00 when they first came out.
It still performs flawlessly and holds its own against a JL 13w3v3 in custom box with Dayton 500 watt plate amp. Noticed it on Newegg for 299 a couple months back so had to buy another 1 for my upstairs. Was worried about it being B Stock but ended up having newer firmware than my original and fit and finish was great. So went ahead and ordered 2 more just the other day from Newegg since they were on sale again. I agree with others post for 300.00 it is an amazing value. My upstairs room has a vaulted ceiling and is open to kitchen so roughly 6000 cubic feet and port chuffing is never an issue even at max output. Good luck on your purchase.


----------

